
Revision Demoparty Online 2020 - sigvef
https://www.twitch.tv/revisionparty#
======
sigvef
Some context:

"Revision is the world's biggest pure Demoscene event with visitors from more
than 30 countries!

Due to the Covid-19 outbreak Revision will be a livestream-only event this
year."

The three last compos are about to start:

    
    
        - PC 8K Intro (8KB maximum executable size)
        - Amiga Demo
        - PC Demo
    

[https://2020.revision-party.net/](https://2020.revision-party.net/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene)

------
runholm
So sad not to be there this year. Love to the scene from Ninjadev!

